# Realistische blutstropfen...Wie geht das?



## D!ablo19xx (6. März 2002)

hi 

wie mache ich realistisch aussehende blutstropfen und "spritzer"
ich such mich noch tot...BIIIITTTEEE HELLFT MIIIIRRR!!!!!

MfG ein
Halb(neu-)ling


----------



## Mythos007 (7. März 2002)

Chellaz D!ablo19xx,

kommt natürlich darauf an, ob du jetzt blut an einem
Menschen darstellen möchtest in Form einer Wunde oder
ob du die Blutspritzer meinst die sich irgendwo an der
Wand etc. befinden ...

Tutorials dazu findest du z.B. an den strategischen Punkten: 
 *chier*
 *chier*
 *chier*
 *oder auch chier*

Aber bitte benutz doch mal die *Suchfunktion* dieses Boards ...

Bis dann dann euer Mythos -
(Der Schatten der die Nacht durchflattert)


----------



## nanda (7. März 2002)

natürlich darf auch das tropfen- und spritzer-tutorial von deviantart nicht fehlen (zip downloaden).


----------



## D!ablo19xx (7. März 2002)

Moin!!!

das is alles schon sehr gut aber ich suche die bluts-  -tropfen  die ähnlich wie wassertropfen an ´ner wand oder als tränen im gesicht runter fliesst :-[


----------



## suid (7. März 2002)




----------



## Mythos007 (7. März 2002)

Chellaz D!ablo19xx,

Also _suids_ kleiner Wink mit dem *"Zaunpfahl"*
war gut! Denn hättest Du die """Suchfunktion"""
benutzt wärst Du automatisch auf dieses gute
Tutorial dies bezüglich gestoßen

=> *Wassertropfentutorial*

Mit Hilfe dieses Tutorials kannst Du
realistische Wassertropfen darstellen
die Du dannach nur noch mit "strg+u"
(Hacken bei Färben) in ein sattes Blutrot
umfärben brauchst...

Bis dann dann und Augen auf beim Eierkauf !


----------



## nanda (7. März 2002)

ein tut, das dir die tropfen fast automatisch an die wand wirft, wirst du wahrscheinlich nicht finden.

das dritte gelinkte tut von mythos007 sieht imo - zumindest als grundlage für weitere versuche - ganz brauchbar aus.

zu normalen tränen gab´s mal hier einen thread:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=10276

oder schau dir mal die beiden waterdrops-tuts hier an:
http://www.photoshopcafe.com/tutorials/waterdrops/waterdrops.htm 
http://www.gurusnetwork.com/tutorials/photoshop/droplets.html


----------

